# When to Throw Caution to the Wind



## Meanderer (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2019)

LOL...what a nut. He could have tried ''Throwing caution to the Wind'' and spoken in a few different sentences...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Ronni (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 16, 2019)

Bird-man....you are GO!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 16, 2019)

_"Growing old is mandatory, growing up is optional."_ - Chili Davis


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 911 (Jan 19, 2019)

Prisons are full of people that threw "caution to the wind."


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 19, 2019)

History is full of people who threw caution to the wind.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 9, 2019)

Proceed with Caution!


----------



## jujube (Mar 9, 2019)

Caution?  I don't need no stinkin' caution!  SPLATTT!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Mar 9, 2019)

I posted this many moons ago but it just fits here...


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2019)

It sure does!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 10, 2019)

*On The Beam*

They did this every day for years


----------



## gumbud (Apr 10, 2019)

Yes there are some brave persons who love to throw caution to the wind BUT I have a friend who used to do this and he advised me always make sure you've emptied ya bladder and ya bowels - cos there's no loos up there!!

<font size="3">


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2019)




----------

